

Ask HN:  When to use (s) and when to use plural? - amichail

Using (s) everywhere where there is the possibility of a singular would be pretty awkward.<p>Is it the case that a plural includes the possibility of the singular anyway?<p>Is there an authoritative source on this issue that I could look at?
======
eitally
It would be helpful if you gave a couple of examples you find questionable.

------
wyclif
Here's a good discussion of a common use case:
<http://www.randomhouse.com/wotd/index.pperl?date=20001030>

